

ShowHN: first attempt at HTML5, my weekend project - zoidb
http://thestategame.com

======
zoidb
This is my first attempt at writing an HTML5 game, done for the purpose of
learning more about javascript and canvas. Any feedback on the browser
compatibility (I only tested it with chrome) and/or game play appreciated.

~~~
derekerdmann
All I get in IE10 is a spinning loading screen.

For the gameplay, I doesn't seem like I can select the right state while the
map is rotating. Not to mention that hitting the small states is incredibly
hard when they're moving targets. If clicking is supposed to stop while
rotating, you might want to make it happen much faster.

~~~
zoidb
Thanks, I'll check out IE10. So far I only tested compatibility on Firefox and
chrome on my linux workstation.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
BTW, if you're new to IE development, since IE8 there are developer tools if
you press F12.

------
mikeevans
It's REALLY hard to click on RI when the map is rotating. Otherwise, cool
idea!

~~~
zoidb
Thanks! Yeah I have problems too, especially on a touchscreen :/ I tried to
blow up the east coast states but RI is still too small.. maybe I need to try
to magnify it more by itself or something

~~~
SkyMarshal
Just pause the game while the map is rotating.

For tablets, maybe have the state you're currently touching fisheye, kind of
like keyboards, and it's not selected as a choice till you remove your finger
from the screen.

~~~
zoidb
yeah but that's cheating :) I just made a change to make the tolerance greater
for RI and DE, I hope that helps. If there are other states that are difficult
let me know, unfortunately I don't have a tablet to test on :/

------
SkyMarshal
Very addicting, nice work.

------
yashchandra
I love this game. Not sure that the rotation is necessary though. The fun
beings when multiple state names start popping up. Great way to learn the US
map.

~~~
zoidb
Thanks for the feedback, I guess ill add an option to turn off rotation (maybe
for a point penalty)

